

UX Poll - Users Want Speed over Social Features  - trustfundbaby
http://uxmovement.com/resources/poll-results-users-want-speed-over-social-features

======
zachallaun
These results are not very actionable.

First, 148 responses is largely inadequate, especially considering the sheer
number of possible choices. 148/10 = 14.8 votes, on average, per choice.
Hardly accurate enough to make a reasonable judgement.

Second, the responses are unquestionably biased. To my knowledge, the poll was
hosted only on UX Movement. More likely than not, respondents were voting
based upon what they believe to be "best practices," as opposed to true
desires: "I recently revamped a website to include fewer screens, and people
seemed to like it."

So, let me clarify. These results aren't actionable unless you're building for
UX enthusiasts, which, given the pie chart displayed, UX Movement is not.

------
j_baker
_Surprisingly, the social media functions we suggested did not rank as well.
Although Facebook and Twitter are wildly popular with consumers, respondents
didn’t seem too concerned with incorporat­ing these UI paradigms into their
business apps. We suspect this will change over time._

I hate to break it to the people that wrote this, but just because social
media is useful to consumers doesn't mean it's useful for businesses.

The emphasis should be on "Business users want their UIs to be easier to
navigate and more responsive? How can we make that happen?" Instead, it seems
to be "Business users want their UIs to be easier to navigate and more
responsive but _don't_ want social features? They're just behind the times.
They want social features. They just don't know it." This is a classic case of
putting the horse before the cart.

------
f1gm3nt
"We received 148 responses before we closed the poll." This doesn't seem like
a good sample size.

~~~
wdewind
Not only that, the pie chart ([http://www.softwareadvice.com/articles/wp-
content/uploads/20...](http://www.softwareadvice.com/articles/wp-
content/uploads/2011/01/UI-Pie-Chart.001-001.png)) is such a disgrace to
design in general I have to question if these people actually have eyes or
not.

~~~
j_baker
Maybe that's a plus. It might not be as accessible to the rest of us, but I
guarantee you their sites would be plenty accessible to the blind.

------
martian
This pie chart is illegible (four shades of gray?). A bar chart would have
been much better.

------
ericmsimons
I feel like companies are over using social features in products. Sometimes
it's a nice addition, but most of the time it's just a distraction from what
your product actually does.

The best product is one that assists you in completing a certain task
painlessly and quickly. Socializing is a time waster.

On top of that, if you're going to socialize, which product will you do it on?
(insert product name here) or Facebook?

------
StavrosK
This is a bit off topic, but what's a better way to represent fractional data
than a pie chart? I'd say bar chart, but that doesn't immediately show that
the data sums to 1.

~~~
zachallaun
While a pie chart may be the best way to represent fractional data, a pie
chart with 10 segments and four shades of grey is not. A better method would
have been to include only significant results, coupled with an "Other"
category, in the chart. A separate data table could then inform those
interested in delving deeper into the results.

~~~
StavrosK
Well, pie charts aren't a very good way to represent fractional data because
humans aren't great at judging angles.

------
jwecker
... "for business applications". (and according to a low sample rate). No
insights to glean here, in my opinion.

------
puns
Random people voting for what would be a good feature in nonexistent business
apps? A very useful survey...

~~~
BoppreH
Actually, "random" people would be better than the biased voters it currently
has.

